# Epox paint?



## eriecutemoutfitters (May 20, 2010)

Gents,

I want to paint the floor of my enclosed trailer and add some sand (for traction) to the epoxy paint, just curious if anyone has ever done this and if so what kind of paint do you reccommend.

Thanks Erie


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Adding sand to the paint is not really an easy process. Simply painting the floor then sprinkling sand on wet paint will not last, 99% of the sand will float on top of the thin layer of paint while it dries and then very quickly wear off in your high traffic areas. What you have to do is get the sand the manufacturers recommend. All hardware and paint stores carry it, then you must pour it into the paint first and mix with a mixing paddle and drill. You've got to constantly mix throughout the process or all the sand will settle. Sure you can save a little to throw on top for that extra piece of mind, but take note how easy if rubs off once everything dries. Pour the paint into a bigger pail to allow the mixing process some room to spin and be sure to buy a two part garage floor epoxy paint. Any brand will work on your trailer floor. 
Good luck with your project,
Cut'em


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

But if your going to try to run SAND through your gun, be careful on which gun you have. if it is just a run of the mill-hardware store special you should be ok just take out the filters. But if you using a more expensive, regulated pressure gun your going to have problems with the sand running through it. Another thing to think about it putting bedliner in your trailer. The softer rubber you get the more traction you will have.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

No spray gun, just use a large nap roller. that's why you have to keep mixing, to keep it suspended in the paint


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

i used tred tex on my floor. I used an outdoor plain ole brown latex paint added a package of tred tex and then rolled it on. It hasn't worn off yet and I put it through hell this last fall. I got the tred tex at mills fleet farm for like 2.99. Rolled it on and dried in an hour. a picture of what i did to mine.

viewtopic.php?f=96&t=84251


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters (May 20, 2010)

Guys/Gals,

Thanks for all the replys!

I finally finished the floor and walls. I ended up using a Epoxy based paint in gun metal grey from big box store and added sifted sand I bought from Wallyworld.

I used 3 gallons of paint for the floor and walls. It's a 6x12 Featherlite and because I pull it with my Ext Blazer I need to watch the weight.

First I added a generous amount of paint to a portion of the floor. After I did that I loaded up the sifter (kitchen spaghetti strainer, of course the wife pulled in just as soon as I was doing this :shake: ) and sifted the already sifted sand which allowed for a even coating of sand. I probably added 3-4 coffee cans of sand to the entire floor and I initially used 1 gallon on the floor. I wanted to make sure there was enough there for the sand to soak in.

After finishing the floor, I waited 2 days and allowed everything to dry real good. I then went in and lightly brushed excess sand off the floor. Follwoing that, I added another 2/3 gallon to the floor to "lock" in the sand and to make it look more professional. I think by doing the second coat I was really able to keep a lot of sand in the paint and thus don't expect to loose much. I know one thing for sure and that's I'll never slip down the ramp again when it's wet. 

I think it turned out really good and I know that it will make a difference just in low light conditions making my way through the trailer with the new color.

NEXT UP how to wire 12V deep cycle into preexsiting 7prong plug from Blazer to run inverter, lights. ALSO, I desperately need help on what lights to get. I DO NOT want to drill into the Aluminum (all aluminum trailer) so I need a way of either A: finding a light that i can swing out from the inside of the trailer (like a snake light) or B: (dont know what B is yet, hoping one of you all can help.

Thanks for the replys and info you guys are willing to share

Erie


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters (May 20, 2010)

templey_41 said:


> i used tred tex on my floor. I used an outdoor plain ole brown latex paint added a package of tred tex and then rolled it on. It hasn't worn off yet and I put it through hell this last fall. I got the tred tex at mills fleet farm for like 2.99. Rolled it on and dried in an hour. a picture of what i did to mine.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=96&t=84251


Your trailer is exactly what I want someday. And by "what I want" I mean Featherlite and 14ft w/ Vnose!! How much did you get that puppy for?


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters (May 20, 2010)

pre epoxy/sand


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters (May 20, 2010)

1 gallon of paint and sand


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters (May 20, 2010)

Finished.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

There was an easier solution to your situation when it comes to a slippery wet floor in your trailer. You could of saved yourself some time and money and just went out and bought some grip tape. I did this to my ramp door and floor by cutting it into 2 inch stips about five feet long on my trailer five years ago and its still holding up great and hasnt really shown any wear and tear on it at all. JMO!!! :beer:


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters (May 20, 2010)

I never thought about the option of grip tape? Damn couldve saved some weight with that one. O well I do like the lighter color as it is really nice in low light conditions but probably wouldve sacrificed the color for the weight.


----------

